# PSA: Starbucks cup photos



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

If you're going to try to take a photo of your hedgehog in a Starbucks cup, get a small cup. Her Highness was not amused by The Starbucks Incident.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Not being a Starbucks aficionado myself, I have to ask, Is she a venti or a grande?


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

She looks so unimpressed


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

twobytwopets said:


> Not being a Starbucks aficionado myself, I have to ask, Is she a venti or a grande?


She's a short. She also gets very short with you when you put her in a venti cup.


----------



## Christus4 (Dec 14, 2015)

😂 I just got photos of my little guy (who is coming home Saturday) in a Starbucks cup!


----------

